# Would like to try my hand at rod building. Anyone give lessons or classes.



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Have been thinking about trying to build my own rods but dont know were to start. I have looked at mudhole.com and others. I'm more of a hands on learner so dvds and books would help for advanced stuff when I have learned the basics but just to get started it would help me a lot to see someone else in action who could show me the basics.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Guess Ill have to fondle my rod by myself for a while tell I can figure out how to wrap it.:letsparty


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Goodluck man, I have a friend that builds rods for a local shop. I called him sunday night because my other friend had my rod since last year and he has been to busy to FINISH it. It needs the guides installed and wrapped, with a tip. Thats it. And my "friend said he would have to charge me. I just wanted him to kinda help show me the way and i would attempt it. Oh well.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry im relatively new to the forum. I would have taken you up on the offer. Oh well at least you were nice enough to try. A lot of people have big ambitions but never fallow through I guess.:doh


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

ya will's classses were extremly informative. I was able to attend a few of the classes but with my work schedule and them making me go to training i was able to attend all of them. anyway i guess there is always books and videos online to try and help yall learn.. maybe pm will and tell him you will pay him hourly to teach you how to build rods. If you want to be good he can deffianitely teach you everything your need to know. I know i need some more lessons!


----------

